# Rollitup Radio



## Everready (Mar 17, 2008)

Search shoutcast for Rollitup and check out my radio station. Put your requests in this forum and they will reach the playlist, when played I will post here. Have a great day!


----------



## Everready (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, your station...my goal is to have you listening to this when you surf RIU.


----------



## Everready (Mar 17, 2008)

Mandatory Metallica coming up at 10pm Central Time. A bunch of it, all in a row, no interruptions, no commercials.


----------



## Everready (Mar 17, 2008)

Mandatory Metallica is underway.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 17, 2008)

how about some old school van halen/david lee roth


----------



## Everready (Mar 17, 2008)

Coming UP!


----------



## WeFallToday (Mar 17, 2008)

"Unfortunately, there weren't any SHOUTcast streams found containing the term Rollitup"


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 17, 2008)

Dj Everizzy in the rollihizzy


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 17, 2008)

search for eveready


----------



## Everready (Mar 17, 2008)

Hope you were listening!


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 17, 2008)

van halen here this summer w/David lee Roth....like back in the day....a bottle of boonesfarm and a dooby


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 17, 2008)

Live broadcast on winamp.....how cool is that


----------



## Everready (Mar 17, 2008)

Forgot to turn the mic off, but more of your requests are playing NOW! Enjoy!


----------



## Everready (Mar 17, 2008)

How does it sound?


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 17, 2008)

sounds good, The bravo shout out was loud and clear....not too loud not too soft.....Great Idea Dude


----------



## Everready (Mar 17, 2008)

Awesome, thanks! Hope you enjoy, some comedy coming up! Any more requests?


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 17, 2008)

Let the bodies hit the floor....let the bodies hit the floor...let the bodies hit the floor


----------



## Everready (Mar 17, 2008)

Coming up!


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 17, 2008)

Das sum funny shiot bruh


----------



## Everready (Mar 17, 2008)

There you go! Anything else! I am still ONLINE lets go people!


----------



## mokety (Mar 17, 2008)

you can down load Skype and then use it to call in everready's skype and you can request or have a conversation with us!!!


----------



## Everready (Mar 17, 2008)

Come trip with me.
Search Everready on shoutcast.com and click tune in.
Make requests here.
Click the skype icon and call in LIVE while you can...get your friends on.
I make no money doing this its just fun as hell. 
I will pass out soon enough, so get in while you fit in.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 17, 2008)

Kool shit dude....thanks for playin my requests...peace out


----------



## Everready (Mar 17, 2008)

the radio goes on, I will be back LIVE in the morning sometime, for a bit. Enjoy the work in progress, make your requests, I will get to them in the morning for the wake n' bakes!


----------



## Everready (Mar 18, 2008)

Radio was down due to unexpected power outage. Music is playing and will be playing. Kinks are being worked out by the truckload and your radio is streaming across the net. Post requests here. Will be back LIVE tonight and adding lots of marijuana stuff to tickle your fancy. If anyone has anything they think belongs on the RIU radio, please pm me.


----------



## Everready (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you Chiceh (pronounced Chic-eh) and JohnnyBravo for listening in! Hope you enjoyed your requests. Make them here and they will get on with a shout out to you!
Happy toking


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 19, 2008)

I missed my request yesterday, lol I could always listen the Grateful Dead, lol. You rock on the radio! Good stuff


----------



## Everready (Mar 19, 2008)

You got it, coming right up!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 19, 2008)

All I can say is I like it Thanks. You should have a link at the top beside live chat for listen live, lol.


----------



## Everready (Mar 19, 2008)

Sounds good to me! If I can get more than 5 people listening I will start to take live skype calls and requests...if we can get enough people interested I can take calls from fdd, email, etc, or whoever and have them on discussing stuff. If it gets close to the limit or to the limit of max listeners right now, I will be upgrading pronto to accommodate.


----------



## mokety (Mar 19, 2008)

well i can make my request? i want counting bodies like sheep you know who sing it....Thanks baby!!!!


----------



## Everready (Mar 19, 2008)

Your welcome baby! Playing now.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow you fast, lol. Gotta luv it.


----------



## mokety (Mar 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Wow you fast, lol. Gotta luv it.


 I thinks "fast" is his middle name.....


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 19, 2008)

How many listeners do you have?


----------



## Everready (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you, tell your friends!


----------



## Everready (Mar 19, 2008)

Not enough, need more. RIU needs to come on out and listen! I hope I can make a radio station for everyone on RIU to enjoy, and maybe be a part of the subscription service! Anyway, everyone should listen and lets have some good radio!


----------



## mokety (Mar 19, 2008)

i thinks Lacy was listen to it for a while this morning....hope she likes it.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 20, 2008)

I am listening now, as I do when I am online, lol Good stuff. And he is playing one of most favorites tunes, Pink Floyd, Wish You Were Here, lol


----------



## Everready (Mar 20, 2008)

Radio is on 24/7. Any requests today?


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 20, 2008)

I am in a classic rock mood today, so any classic rock will do, lol.


----------



## Everready (Mar 20, 2008)

Classics will play for a bit after marley!


----------



## Everready (Mar 20, 2008)

Your classics are now playing...tell me when to stop..haha!


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

Radio still up and running, let me know what you want.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 21, 2008)

I will always listen to the Grateful Dead, or any other classics will do.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 21, 2008)

Everready said:


> Radio still up and running, let me know what you want.


how about some punk rock


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 21, 2008)

Everready said:


> Well, your station...my goal is to have you listening to this when you surf RIU.


have you to talked to any mods or admins about it?


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

Alright, just added a bunch of classical to the rotation, so should come up much more now. Lots of B sides! Enjoy!


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 21, 2008)

Everready said:


> Alright, just added a bunch of classical to the rotation, so should come up much more now. Lots of B sides! Enjoy!


howbout some punk.. i need my fix


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> how about some punk rock


Name some bands, they are probably in there but just in case they aren't I will download them.



t0k3s said:


> have you to talked to any mods or admins about it?


Yep...not much of a response so I am going ahead with it. Just here to listen to, that is all. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 21, 2008)

Everready said:


> Name some bands, they are probably in there but just in case they aren't I will download them.
> 
> 
> Yep...not much of a response so I am going ahead with it. Just here to listen to, that is all. I hope you enjoy!


I am enjoying it..thanks.. umm howbout some suicidal tendencies,social distortion,circle jerks,buzz cocks,iggy and the stooges...i can name a bunch more if ya want ahaha heard that thanks.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 21, 2008)

You just brought me way back to my punk phase naming all thoses bands, lol


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> You just brought me way back to my punk phase naming all thoses bands, lol


lol..i had to get some punk in there. social distorion is one of my favorite bands from oc.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 21, 2008)

lol....we aint nothing but mammals


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 21, 2008)

I like all kinds of music and will listen to most anything besides country, lol.


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

Done, more punk in the mix...let me know if more should be in the rotation!

So far, classic rock (and rock in general), lots of ganja stuff...some rap, and punk.

As time goes by I will be eliminating the worst of it, because I have so much stuff I haven't listened to half of it. Thanks for listening in!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 21, 2008)

Gotta luv the shuffle, lol


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I like all kinds of music and will listen to most anything besides country, lol.


If I catch country in here, I burn it! No not that...well that too...shit you know what I mean...very few country songs will make it through!


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

Be back soon, in the meantime, enjoy the best mix of music on the net for stoners like me...and you!


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 21, 2008)

hahahah johnny gogogo


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 21, 2008)

Check the Clint Black and get it out!, lol It is playing now, had to turn it, lol




Everready said:


> If I catch country in here, I burn it! No not that...well that too...shit you know what I mean...very few country songs will make it through!


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

You should have stayed tuned, I burned it! No longer in rotation. Maybe tonight I can clean up some more...


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 21, 2008)

You rock, good catch, lol



Everready said:


> You should have stayed tuned, I burned it! No longer in rotation. Maybe tonight I can clean up some more...


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

We need more listeners...does anyone out there want to listen to music...brought to you by a fellow RIU stoner? Then join on in...request here. Taking requests now.


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

Grateful dead concert underway...lots of dead for a long time...
unless someone wants me to interrupt for something else...

Enjoy!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

*cool!.....................*


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

Lacy, dedication from Mokety coming up just for you!


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

i so hope you catch my shout out to you and that you like the song i pick!!!!


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 21, 2008)

whatup dogs


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 21, 2008)

Ummm....I'd like to hear some barry manilow ................................. Not


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

yay one more listener!!! how r you guys doing?


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 21, 2008)

I havent heard this band in so long i forgot what their called


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

what you talin bout willis?


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 21, 2008)

used to listen to them all the time on the radio....the one with the drum solo


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

i think it was grateful dead


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 21, 2008)

nope...not the greatfull dead


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 21, 2008)

buck fush!!!


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

Willy Mason - World I wanted
Underworld - Born Slippy

What happened to the trippy music??


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 21, 2008)

Network received: 1122392 bytes
Server: SHOUTcast Distributed Network Audio Server/win32 v1.9.8
Content-Type: audio/mpeg
Metadata received: 216 bytes
Metadata interval: 8192 bytes
Stream name: Rollitup.org, your marijuana radio
Current title: Paris - What Would You Do?


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

BryanG1983 said:


> Willy Mason - World I wanted
> Underworld - Born Slippy
> 
> What happened to the trippy music??


coming up!
right up.
enjoy.


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> Network received: 1122392 bytes
> Server: SHOUTcast Distributed Network Audio Server/win32 v1.9.8
> Content-Type: audio/mpeg
> Metadata received: 216 bytes
> ...



you got it!


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

cheers, boys in Scotland appreciate it! 

6 of us sitting up for the Grabd Prix at 6am Scottish time, will be with you all night guys 

Smoke On!


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

6 listeners yay... u guys know u can use skype call in to us and make shout out, comment and stuff...


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

Cheers for Willy, know it aint up beat but appreciate it!!!


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 21, 2008)

dramarama anything anything. 

just met a girl i may marry


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

yaaaaaaayyyyyyy we will try to stay up as long as i can cause i have to work tomorrow at 9 yeah work on Saturday suck!!!!


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> dramarama anything anything.
> 
> just met a girl i may marry


what? explain a little bit dude but congratulation dude!!!


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 21, 2008)

in like 10 years. but shes hot enough


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 21, 2008)

ahhhh repeat...


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 21, 2008)

how about some Cypress Hill.


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

I might be too fucked and wasted here with my class A's, i cant remember what i was going to say now!!


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 21, 2008)

Network received: 1106187 bytes
Server: SHOUTcast Distributed Network Audio Server/win32 v1.9.8
Content-Type: audio/mpeg
Metadata received: 310 bytes
Metadata interval: 8192 bytes
Stream name: Rollitup.org, your marijuana radio
Current title: Lo Gutta - Patron and Purp


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> how about some Cypress Hill.


cypress hill which one?


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 21, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

rolling stones - - - paint it black


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 21, 2008)

tri fecta fuckup, hahahahaha


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 21, 2008)

yo give me something to take a fatty bong hit to please


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

you are going to have alot of UK(scottish  ) influence tonight, hope that is ok


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> in like 10 years. but shes hot enough


uh how old is she? marry in 10 years you might want shorten it up to 5 hhahah lol enjoy the music!!!!


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 21, 2008)

well, shes hot enough to give up other muff for


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

sounds good...
here goes...


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

BryanG1983 said:


> you are going to have alot of UK(scottish  ) influence tonight, hope that is ok


sure anything is wellcome here so u original from Scotland?


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

BryanG1983 said:


> rolling stones - - - paint it black


coming up next!


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 21, 2008)

i took one , but to this song ill take 2 more. 

stream name: Rollitup.org, your marijuana radio
Current title: Cypress Hill - Black Sunday - I wanna get high


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

Born and raised, had 2 years working in the States but Scotland is my home. 

Expect some strange requests, understand if you dont have or dont play so dont worry 

Appreciate the station big time!!!


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

anyway you take ur fatty hit yet? satisfy?


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

BryanG1983 said:


> Born and raised, had 2 years working in the States but Scotland is my home.
> 
> Expect some strange requests, understand if you dont have or dont play so dont worry
> 
> Appreciate the station big time!!!


so what's next?


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hope everyone accepts the Scottis input into this station.
Sorry if it aint your thing but these guys were the beginning of something special.


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 21, 2008)

oh yeah. saw stars on that. . im good till 3


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks baby i love that....lol


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

how about a change, something uplifting........ queens of the stone age - - feel good hit for the summer??


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

man the idea of 5 people out there listen to this chilling with us is so cool I LOVE IT!!!! Thanks people...


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

TUNE!!! Do we get a Scottish song??


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hope you know you have 6 Scottish lads dancing about to Cali Dreaming!!


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

scottish song comming up!!!


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

I await with great hope you pick something to represent us!


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

Dude!! That aint queens of the stone age man!


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

427 people online and it takes a guy from scotland sitting at 5:15am to be requesting songs!!

Come on everyone get it going, i am interested in hearing the tunes from the other side of the pond!!


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

It was...pretty sure...should I try again? Yes I will...


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 21, 2008)

the exile :dont know any names


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 21, 2008)

I've got a lust for life, have you?


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

damien barley hope i spell it right but road to zion baby!!!


----------



## exzile (Mar 21, 2008)

can i get a link to this radio station. and i think pink floyd should be played alot!


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

uh look back a few pages 
or look at my sig


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 21, 2008)

exzile said:


> can i get a link to this radio station. and i think pink floyd should be played alot!


SHOUTcast | Free internet radio!

search for rollitup it will show up and then you need winamp then your set do it man support it with us.


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

so What do you guys listen to regularly? just wanna up date our library for ur liking...


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

Pink Floyd coming up!


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

BryanG1983 said:


> I've got a lust for life, have you?


and yeah i do have my lust for life....


----------



## exzile (Mar 21, 2008)

i request pinkfloyd all night
wish u were here
brain damage
pigs on a wing(three of one)
comftably numb
hell all of the songs!


----------



## exzile (Mar 21, 2008)

i went on there and it wouldnt let me listen. just some aim shit and i gave up
edit* nvm i got it


----------



## mokety (Mar 21, 2008)

huh did you update ur winnamp?


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

exzile said:


> can i get a link to this radio station. and i think pink floyd should be played alot!


its next!



exzile said:


> i went on there and it wouldnt let me listen. just some aim shit and i gave up



hit the tune in button...or click this

https://www.rollitup.org/music/58048-rollitup-radio-8.html


----------



## edux10 (Mar 21, 2008)

Is the playlist premade or is it "live"? Real time requests? You should have a chat room type thing for taking requests..


----------



## exzile (Mar 21, 2008)

shine on u crazy diamond! woooooooooo


----------



## exzile (Mar 21, 2008)

lord of acid, wats that man, cmon lol rap..
led zepplin 
ooo stair way to heaven 
need music that feels good wen hi


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Is the playlist premade or is it "live"? Real time requests? You should have a chat room type thing for taking requests..


I should...because it is LIVE. Live...and it is so much fun. I am thinking that if everyone downloads skype they can chat or talk and request stuff...and every call and request can and will be played on the rollitup radio live. That would rule. If I can unite the marijuana community like never before, I will lead you to freedom.

I am the truth, and I shall set you free.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 21, 2008)

Awsome idea keep it up and make it dank..


----------



## exzile (Mar 21, 2008)

i hate rap.......


----------



## Everready (Mar 22, 2008)

Stairway to heaven....NEXT!


----------



## mokety (Mar 22, 2008)

we play more than just rap if u up and listen for awhile there r rock classic, punk, bunches of stuff even comedy stand up comic stuff have fun!!! we gonna be in bed....but will stay up all night tomorrow and just post ur request we will have it ready when we go on live 2morrow night people!!!! well actually here is all of ur request....


----------



## Everready (Mar 22, 2008)

Sounds like an interesting Saturday night. We will be here taking requests and just making sure that you, our fellow smoked out individuals, have the BEST music to listen to. So get your requests in NOW so I can make sure that is what you have.

We will get fucked up. We will be fucked up. And it will be glorious. Have a great night!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 22, 2008)

What time do you guys go live tonight?


----------



## mokety (Mar 22, 2008)

uh i think now!!!


----------



## Everready (Mar 22, 2008)

I guess we are live as of now.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

Could you play Marlon Ascher,Ganja Farmer?? Please??


----------



## mokety (Mar 22, 2008)

sure.. coming right up!!!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanx:


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> SHOUTcast | Free internet radio!
> 
> search for rollitup it will show up and then you need winamp then your set do it man support it with us.


mine won't work.  what's winamp?


----------



## mokety (Mar 22, 2008)

a program to listen to music...
and be right on back but we have some tech difficulty be right back in just a minute...just keep winamp going and we will be Live in a minutes
sorry guys!!!


----------



## mokety (Mar 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> mine won't work.  what's winamp?


have your thing st up ready we will be up in a sec and also give us ur request...thanks for trying to listen...


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh ,I thought it was me...


----------



## mokety (Mar 22, 2008)

please tell me if you hear anything back on again...and Ganja farmer will be playing first thing


----------



## mokety (Mar 22, 2008)

we up and live u should be able to listen to it....


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

Your back!!!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh yeah , Marlons the man,Thanx a lot!!


----------



## mokety (Mar 22, 2008)

ur r welcome anymore request..
and we do have room for more come on guys we will stay up all night with you guys....


----------



## Everready (Mar 22, 2008)

winamp, windows media player, anything you use to listen to music on your computer, especially streaming content, should be able to connect...winamp is just one of the most popular of these and one of the easiest to use. Go to winamp.com and download the free winamp program, install, click the tune in button on shoutcast, or just click here
http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=611517&file=filename.pls
Enjoy, lets get this started!


----------



## Everready (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone having problems with windows media player, or any other player, should just install winamp. You can uninstall if you don't like it but it is one of the best players out there and it is free and easy to navigate and customize. 
Radio live and taking requests!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

Got any Willie Nelson singing reggae??


----------



## Everready (Mar 22, 2008)

Checking...


----------



## mokety (Mar 22, 2008)

yay have two listeners wonder beside Jimmy...who else? uhm mystery listener would u like to request any thing...


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

I know Chiceh was listening earlier,


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 22, 2008)

Its just me....


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey Johnny...


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 22, 2008)

how about some.......sex pistols


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> how about some.......sex pistols


Yeah how abou tthat??


----------



## mokety (Mar 22, 2008)

sex pistols comming up....


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

The Willie Nelson reggae CD is called "Countryman", you should check it out.


----------



## mokety (Mar 22, 2008)

man hope more people showing up we did make effort to stay as late as you guys can.....so come on people party time!!!!


----------



## mokety (Mar 22, 2008)

classic rap...please...


----------



## Everready (Mar 22, 2008)

We are off for now. Radio is still available for your enjoyment 24/7.
Will be back at our regularly unscheduled time.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 23, 2008)

hahaha evanesence who shouted that out...what bud's you smoking


----------



## Everready (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont think anyone did...its on autopilot right now...


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 23, 2008)

Everready said:


> I dont think anyone did...its on autopilot right now...


Oh haha...when will take requests again..


----------



## mokety (Mar 23, 2008)

uh maybe tonight...around 7:00 P.M. central time.....or maybe earlier...but around that time hehhehe !!!! anyway get ur request list ready man....


----------



## mokety (Mar 23, 2008)

uh radio is ready......
Live time...


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 23, 2008)

I am listening


----------



## mokety (Mar 23, 2008)

here u r!!
what do u want to day? Happy easter anyway...


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 23, 2008)

Anything really is better than just plain air, lol.


----------



## mokety (Mar 23, 2008)

oops sorry tech-difficulty sorry...back and running though.....


----------



## mokety (Mar 23, 2008)

welcome in listeners....
may i take ur request?....


----------



## mokety (Mar 23, 2008)

grateful dead coming up for chiceh since u r such a nice, loyal listener of us....Thanks Chiceh!!!


----------



## Everready (Mar 23, 2008)

Mokety Enjoys the radio as much as I do...we have 15 minutes or so of The Dead, if anyone has requests in that time they will be playing after. We are live right now.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the shout out and the Dead, hee hee just say chiceh (and say the eh really long like chicaaaay) lol. I Luv you guys. Do you guys ever got to Livechat? You should check out.


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 23, 2008)

yeah its me. i listen to streaming radio all the time so i check ur station every now and then. 

can you play rock lobster


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

I have yet to try internet radio....how is this channel going for you?


----------



## Everready (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone want to hear Willie Nelson do reggae? Its up after The Dead, then some Rock Lobster!


----------



## mokety (Mar 23, 2008)

which version family guy or.....


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 23, 2008)

so how much do you pay for the shoutcast server? and also do you have to pay more for higher bitrate. theres another rollitup radio im sure you noticed. they have 96 just curious?


----------



## Everready (Mar 23, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I have yet to try internet radio....how is this channel going for you?


For us it is great, we are running the radio, so we love it when you all tune in! Taking requests now if you want something! 

Click here http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=611517&file=filename.pls:hump::hump:


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 23, 2008)

nah the real deal, and if you have family guy, put it after, lol. its only like 30 seconds


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

I did but it isn't working...it has to look for the webservice.....is it realplayer?


----------



## Everready (Mar 23, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> so how much do you pay for the shoutcast server? and also do you have to pay more for higher bitrate. theres another rollitup radio im sure you noticed. they have 96 just curious?



We pay nothing right now, but if we can max out the 16 users we will pay for some higher bitrate and more listeners. So don't worry about that too much. 
Thanks for asking though!


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 23, 2008)

winamp. and anything that can accept shoutcast servers. my cellphone can play them.


----------



## Everready (Mar 23, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I did but it isn't working...it has to look for the webservice.....is it realplayer?


winamp at winamp.com is the best player I have seen for the streaming content.


----------



## Everready (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=611517&file=filename.pls

maybe this will work?

Or go to shoutcast.com and search rollitup, the other rollitup is just a random station...they don't support RIU like I do!


----------



## mokety (Mar 23, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> nah the real deal, and if you have family guy, put it after, lol. its only like 30 seconds


just kidding though... but sure we will try to put that family guy version up after that just for a laugh....


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 23, 2008)

winamp is the best player for music on windows in general. any serious windows user will tell you the same.


----------



## Everready (Mar 23, 2008)

For the people who have listened in, what player are you using? Can you help the others listen? I cannot test the station out, just broadcast from here...


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 23, 2008)

and the link works but only if they have winamp already or something setup for .shoutcast or something which 99% they wont.


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 23, 2008)

i think you can even use itunes and they can extract the server info from the link you put already. and all you noobs have itunes if you dont have winamp


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 23, 2008)

I use winamp 5.34. I found it when I clicked shoutcast radio then searched for rollitup and found the 2. This one and Godkas' one. I like this one better cause who doesn't like to hear their name on the radio?, lol


----------



## mokety (Mar 23, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I use winamp 5.34. I found it when I clicked shoutcast radio then searched for rollitup and found the 2. This one and Godkas' one. I like this one better cause who doesn't like to hear their name on the radio?, lol


we love you chiceh.....all thanks to you we didnt give up hope on the radio since beginning no body listen to it....


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you for playing one of my most favorite tunes right now. Sugar Magnolia. 



mokety said:


> we love you chiceh.....all thanks to you we didnt give up hope on the radio since beginning no body listen to it....


----------



## mokety (Mar 23, 2008)

so after rock lobster....what else? we just try to have it ready....


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 23, 2008)

should put ween in your playlists. lots of drug references but these are good

I smoke some grass
bananas and blow
pass the bong


----------



## mokety (Mar 23, 2008)

looking.....and will coming up dont know in how long though(smoke some in time being)....hope we have it at hand...


----------



## Everready (Mar 23, 2008)

Ween will be added to the playlist shortly.


----------



## mokety (Mar 23, 2008)

and one request to our DJ i want ur fav song from Pearl jam...hehheheh


----------



## Everready (Mar 23, 2008)

Haha, nice. Okay, one of my favorites from them, as I think they are the best Rock band of the last 30 years, maybe of all time...at least in the top 5 to quell dissent. Ween is coming up too!


----------



## mokety (Mar 23, 2008)

alright i guess we will be check in for request every now and then till we hit the sack...but keep post ur request it will be play....


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 24, 2008)

Nothin like wakin n bakin to Lynard Skynard, luv it, lol


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey thanks everready, I tuned in while at work today, lol.


----------



## Everready (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats awesome! Thanks! I didn't know how much music I had...I have over 100 gigs of MP3s...so hopefully everything will be sorted by Monday. Also, a kind of program/schedule is in the works. I am hoping more folks tune in and help rollitup have the best radio on the net! 
Thanks again Chiceh for your support!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 25, 2008)

I think a link or button to click at the top beside Livechat for us stoners may help? lol I like it. 



Everready said:


> Thats awesome! Thanks! I didn't know how much music I had...I have over 100 gigs of MP3s...so hopefully everything will be sorted by Monday. Also, a kind of program/schedule is in the works. I am hoping more folks tune in and help rollitup have the best radio on the net!
> Thanks again Chiceh for your support!


----------



## Everready (Mar 25, 2008)

If the pay would be decent, I would run the official radio for rollitup all the time. As it is we are 'live' only when we can be. The music never stops though! Just never know what you might get when we aren't here...haha! But a link to the radio would rule.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Hey everready I was wondering if you and mokety would like to write an article for the upcoming newsletter about your radio station here at rollitup._
_It will give you more exposure to the people who matter the most...the members and this way perhaps you will give more feedback as to what to play etc._

_Whatcha think?_

_lacy_


Everready said:


> If the pay would be decent, I would run the official radio for rollitup all the time. As it is we are 'live' only when we can be. The music never stops though! Just never know what you might get when we aren't here...haha! But a link to the radio would rule.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll second that Lacy.


----------



## Everready (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hey everready I was wondering if you and mokety would like to write an article for the upcoming newsletter about your radio station here at rollitup._
> _It will give you more exposure to the people who matter the most...the members and this way perhaps you will give more feedback as to what to play etc._
> 
> _Whatcha think?_
> ...



Sounds good, please send a PM with appropriate information!
Thanks Lacy!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Thnaks !_
_Will do._
_Lacy_


Everready said:


> Sounds good, please send a PM with appropriate information!
> Thanks Lacy!


----------



## Everready (Mar 27, 2008)

So how about a format? I am the only one running the radio so I can do anything I want, or anything you want, which is what I want too. 

2am to 7pm-music, comedy, what you want.
7pm to 8ish pm-talk, news, tips, etc...(forum news, marijuana news, commentary, call-in, etc, a live Rollitup show!)
9pm to 2am-your requests
What do you think?
What bands do you want to hear? What news is relevant?


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 27, 2008)

Let me think about the format,I'll get back to you soon.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 27, 2008)

how about some kottonmouth kings


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 27, 2008)

What is with the Pussycat Dolls? huh? Not my thing.


----------



## Everready (Mar 27, 2008)

Kottonmouth Kings now added to rotation.
Pussycat Dolls now removed from rotation.

Format will be as follows:
Mon. thru Thurs. 7 to 9 pm - LIVE SHOW! Live Call-ins via Skype, will be in live chat as well. Will spend time on topic. Will play a few requests. 
Mon. thru Thurs. After 9pm - Your requests. Requests made during the day in this thread, skype message or during the live show will be played until done.
Fri. thru Sun. will have random live content and call-ins, taking and playing requests at random times! 

Welcome to your Rollitup Radio!

More detailed information on what is going on will be posted in this thread when it comes up.


----------



## Everready (Mar 27, 2008)

Live Show! Monday 7pm topics will include:
Zeitgeist and similar movies, marijuana legality and punishments and how they catch you.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 27, 2008)

wheres the link to the radio site?!?!?! i would love to listen and request a song!


----------



## Everready (Mar 27, 2008)

there is no radio site, as the radio just started. You go to shoutcast.com and search for Rollitup, click the tune in button and enjoy!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 28, 2008)

*Hi everready. I was just wondering if you could have the article done for april 13th instead of the 21st. *
*I'd like to get this newsletter out to everyone by the 15th if possible.*
*Thanks*
*Feel free to add some pictures. You will probably need to email this all to email (the member)*


----------



## Everready (Mar 28, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hi everready. I was just wondering if you could have the article done for april 13th instead of the 21st. *
> *I'd like to get this newsletter out to everyone by the 15th if possible.*
> *Thanks*
> *Feel free to add some pictures. You will probably need to email this all to email (the member)*


The deadline should be no problem. Again, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Everready (Mar 28, 2008)

Scheduled downtime today 3-28-08.

Rollitup Radio today at 4pm, scheduled downtime is 2 hours.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 28, 2008)

_Cool. thanks_


Everready said:


> The deadline should be no problem. Again, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 28, 2008)

u takein any requests?!?


----------



## Everready (Mar 28, 2008)

Rollitup Radio will be down shortly. Estimated downtime 2 hours. 





GNOME GROWN said:


> u takein any requests?!?


Always, however, requests made at this time will be played at earliest convenience, or on or directly following Monday's Live Show!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 28, 2008)

just hit us up when the site it all set and ready to play!..will u play anything?!? even some metal?!?


----------



## Everready (Mar 28, 2008)

Rollitup Radio is back up!






GNOME GROWN said:


> just hit us up when the site it all set and ready to play!..will u play anything?!? even some metal?!?


Rollitup Radio will play just about any and every request it gets. However, while the radio is playing now, live requests are not being taken. If you leave a request it will be announced both here and on the radio before it plays.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 28, 2008)

Kewl, I was just gonna request some Lynard Skynard, lol.


----------



## Everready (Mar 28, 2008)

I am in and out, but Skynard is coming up next!


----------



## Everready (Mar 30, 2008)

Tonight at 8pm Central time there will be a live 'test' show! We will be live to test out skype for live call-ins! We will be taking requests as always! We will also be looking for the best way to communicate to you, or Rollitup audience, live during the show! So any suggestions are more than welcome! So get in your requests to be heard during the show along with your name on the radio! PM dedications or whatever! Remember, live at 8pm Central time!


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 30, 2008)

Everready said:


> Tonight at 8pm Central time there will be a live 'test' show! We will be live to test out skype for live call-ins! We will be taking requests as always! We will also be looking for the best way to communicate to you, or Rollitup audience, live during the show! So any suggestions are more than welcome! So get in your requests to be heard during the show along with your name on the radio! PM dedications or whatever! Remember, live at 8pm Central time!


I got skype so i will hit that shit up.


----------



## mokety (Mar 30, 2008)

hahah ok get urself readyto be our fist caller....and dont for get to have ur request list ready..see u on the radio..


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 30, 2008)

I would like to hear Shakedown Street by Grateful Dead if you have it please.


----------



## g0ds3nd (Mar 30, 2008)

this radio is awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Everready (Mar 30, 2008)

We are in chat now to take requests, shoot the shit, etc, join us live on the radio as well!


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 30, 2008)

Everready said:


> We are in chat now to take requests, shoot the shit, etc, join us live on the radio as well!


how do we go live?
and how about some social distortion ..


----------



## mokety (Mar 30, 2008)

uh can u call in by skype?
we kinda test it out right now..


----------



## Everready (Mar 30, 2008)

Join us in live chat as well!


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 30, 2008)

mokety said:


> uh can u call in by skype?
> we kinda test it out right now..


yeah..im on i already added everready


----------



## mokety (Mar 30, 2008)

just added u...hope it's u
lol


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 30, 2008)

mokety said:


> just added u...hope it's u
> lol


i dont think so haha.. my skype is t0k3s420


----------



## mokety (Mar 30, 2008)

deleted that and now hoping it's u...lol


----------



## mokety (Mar 30, 2008)

so tell us what can u hear....


----------



## Everready (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you t0k3s for being our first live caller!


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 30, 2008)

Everready said:


> Thank you t0k3s for being our first live caller!


no problem


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 30, 2008)

Im tuned in...GIVE ME SOME SUBLIME - GET READY.....or sublime - burrito !


----------



## mokety (Mar 31, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Im tuned in...GIVE ME SOME SUBLIME - GET READY.....or sublime - burrito !


thanks you for tune in....Hope you like what you heard..


----------



## Unique (Mar 31, 2008)

gotta love Lucy in the sky. How about some sublime again?


----------



## Everready (Mar 31, 2008)

Sublime has been added to the mix and is playing next.


----------



## HoLE (Mar 31, 2008)

ok,,I typed in shoutcast,,found RIU rAdio,,klikked tune in,,it said I needed winamp,,so I d/l'd it,,now I klik tune in and it says add media to library,,I'm not that great on a pc,,so I need some help at this point,,thxs in advance

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Unique (Mar 31, 2008)

got any mickey avalon?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 31, 2008)

Alright thanks man...I was listening all night.


----------



## Everready (Mar 31, 2008)

A minor change has been made to solve issues some people were having with being able to connect. Everyone should be able to connect through shoutcast now with any media player that plays live streams.





HoLE said:


> ok,,I typed in shoutcast,,found RIU rAdio,,klikked tune in,,it said I needed winamp,,so I d/l'd it,,now I klik tune in and it says add media to library,,I'm not that great on a pc,,so I need some help at this point,,thxs in advance
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


If you can connect to other online radio stations you should be able to connect to Rollitup.org radio as well. Please check all firewall settings to allow the player of your choice to connect to the internet.



Unique said:


> got any mickey avalon?


Surprisingly, yes. Mickey Avalon will be added to the rotation.




nowstopwhining said:


> Alright thanks man...I was listening all night.


You are welcome! Thanks for tuning in!


----------



## bearo420 (Mar 31, 2008)

Unique, your Mickey avalons only fan. Ive heard the name only once before. The thread you started where u said he was the next big star, lol. And here is his name again. Are you Mickey Avalon Unique?


----------



## Unique (Mar 31, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> Unique, your Mickey avalons only fan. Ive heard the name only once before. The thread you started where u said he was the next big star, lol. And here is his name again. Are you Mickey Avalon Unique?





Everready said:


> Surprisingly, yes. Mickey Avalon will be added to the rotation.



See im not his only fan.....and im glad to see someone eles round here with good taste in music.

And no im not mickey avalon.....that guy used to be a herion junky/prostitute.....Ive never sucked a dick in my life.....true story.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 31, 2008)

Good tunes so far, No Dixie Chicks though please, lol.


----------



## Everready (Mar 31, 2008)

To my knowledge, Dixie Chicks has never and will never be in the rotation.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, the Eagles are bad enuff!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 31, 2008)

I like The Eagles, lol.
And always Grateful Dead, thank Everready, 




jimmyspaz said:


> Yeah, the Eagles are bad enuff!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 31, 2008)

Personal issues Chiceh, It's just me ,I have thing about "Desperado" doesn't mean I want them out of rotation tho...


----------



## Everready (Mar 31, 2008)

We are live, please make your requests and tune in to hear them!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 31, 2008)

Legalize It-Tosh??


----------



## Everready (Mar 31, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Legalize It-Tosh??



You got it!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanx!! I have RIU Radio on whenever I'm online now too.


----------



## Everready (Mar 31, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Thanx!! I have RIU Radio on whenever I'm online now too.


Awesome, good to hear. I hope you like the extreme variety, and I do mean Xtr3m3!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 31, 2008)

Me too, it is great. 



jimmyspaz said:


> Thanx!! I have RIU Radio on whenever I'm online now too.


----------



## Everready (Mar 31, 2008)

Live show is over but we will be checking in for requests. Please get all your requests in for tomorrow's live show at 7pm central time! 

Till then,
stay stoned.


----------



## Everready (Apr 2, 2008)

Tonights live show starts at 7pm.


----------



## Everready (Apr 2, 2008)

Now taking requests.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 2, 2008)

Everready said:


> Now taking requests.


how about some cypress hill.."stoned is the way of the walk" if you have it or anything else is fine..


----------



## Everready (Apr 2, 2008)

I have lots of cypress hill, I dont know if I have that one but will see...just played a cypress hill


----------



## Everready (Apr 2, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> how about some cypress hill.."stoned is the way of the walk" if you have it or anything else is fine..




coming up Next!


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 2, 2008)

Everready said:


> coming up Next!


how about.. smashing pumpkins...any song


----------



## Everready (Apr 2, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> how about.. smashing pumpkins...any song


Been in live chat taking requests, but yes, something coming up!


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 2, 2008)

Everybody tune it to Rollitup Radio! It is great.


----------



## mokety (Apr 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Everybody tune it to Rollitup Radio! It is great.


yeah whatever Chiceh said....lol come on people! party time! music time!


----------



## mokety (Apr 2, 2008)

crash....out and will be back in 5-10 minutes....


----------



## Everready (Apr 2, 2008)

Rollitup.org radio is up and running for those who want to tune in. Have a great night!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Hey everready and mokety. Good job you two are doing.*
*Could you submit that article to hot&sexy MILF instead.*
*Thanks guys.*
*Lacy*


----------



## Everready (Apr 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey everready and mokety. Good job you two are doing.*
> *Could you submit that article to hot&sexy MILF instead.*
> *Thanks guys.*
> *Lacy*


No problem!


----------



## Everready (Apr 3, 2008)

The show is on! Click HERE to tune in!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey everyready, just heard you come on, early today??


----------



## Everready (Apr 4, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Hey everyready, just heard you come on, early today??



Yep.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 4, 2008)

cool!!


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 7, 2008)

What happened to the rollitup radio?


----------



## mokety (Apr 7, 2008)

r u still listening? we started up right now


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 7, 2008)

It still doesn't work and hasn't on winamp for days now. 



mokety said:


> r u still listening? we started up right now


----------



## Everready (Apr 7, 2008)

Odd, should be working fine...I thought we have been up all this time...interesting.


----------



## Everready (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is the link...should be working. http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=88980&file=filename.pls


----------



## KMFG (Apr 8, 2008)

Everready said:


> Mandatory Metallica coming up at 10pm Central Time. A bunch of it, all in a row, no interruptions, no commercials.


they play that on my local radiostation.. hmmm


----------



## Everready (Apr 15, 2008)

The radio will be down for a while! Don't worry! After some MAJOR upgrades your favorite radio will return better than ever! Please stay tuned!


----------



## Weed Guy (May 27, 2008)

When is it gonna be back?, just found thread and wanna tune in....


----------

